# NEW YORK | Harlem Victoria Theater Redevelopment | 104m | 340ft | 29 fl | T/O



## babybackribs2314 (Jan 5, 2008)

http://welcometoharlem.wordpress.co...eater-to-be-hub-for-arts-and-cultural-center/



http://www.newyorkyimby.com/2012/07/harlems-victoria-theater-slated-for.html

WOOT!

The 125th corridor needs to be built up significantly, IMO... it could be like Chelsea's 23rd Street in another decade or two, the largest problem is the public housing straddling the western edge. It's prime real estate & very transit accessible.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Arrested Development*



> Friday, December 27, 2013
> 
> The extreme makeover that was supposed to turn West 125th Street's Victoria Theater into an arts-hotel-affordable rentals complex appears to have stalled. The project was supposed to break ground in January of 2013, Harlem Bespoke reports, but there's been no word on when construction will actually start. Back in February, it looked like the 230 apartments and and 210-room hotel were on track, but here we are. Of the many projects reshaping 125th Street, it does boast the highest price tag: $143 million. Bets on whether that's the cause of the holdup?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Permits Filed: 233 West 125th Street, 26-Story Victoria Theater Redevelopment*












> The redevelopment of Harlem’s Victoria Theater has been a long time coming, but finally, progress may be on the near horizon. The first new building permits went up for 233 West 125th Street today, on behalf of the Lam Group, which is developing.
> 
> Aufgang is the project’s architect, and the 26-story building will stand 300 feet tall; interiors will be split between a 172,067 square foot residential component, divided between 192 apartments, and a 203,120 square foot hotel.
> 
> ...











_126th Street side of Victoria Theater development, via Aufgang Architects_


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

U/C https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...-finally-gets-out-ground-see-new-images/16861


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Harlem's Future Tallest Building Craned and Rising; See New Photos*


----------



## TheIllinoisan (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow. The new tallest building in Harlem is going to be the a commy block with crooked windows. The "architect" who designed this turd should be banished from the city. The developer should be in a cell on Rikers Island.


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

^^ Your post is totally not an overreaction.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

a rare sight: a tower crane over Central Harlem


Aerial View, Central Park, Autumn View, Top of the Rock Observation Deck, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...-nyc/14-new-harlem-developments-horizon/26521


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

IMG_0213 by travelinggal303, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

from the north



baronson said:


>


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/07/a-...-above-harlems-historic-victoria-theatre.html


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

baronsonphoto-20191007-033.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## pqmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

*Harlem's tallest building, the Victoria Theater redevelopment, nears completion*



















Full story here


----------

